# HELP...Mancreek down...



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

I checked frogs tonite w/ flashlight like i sometimes do, found her laying on stomach in dirt w/ head down, thought she was dead, rolled her over, she was slightly breathing, removed her to a 32oz container. 
Nothing new, nothing different lately, my 2 suspected females have been in film cannister together lately, noticed today, only one, but didnt realy look for second one anywhere.
Dont know how long she s been like this, shes holding head up right now, but dont think she will make it through the nite. Any guesses? stab in the dark? gimme somethin, cause i have no freakin Idea what could be wrong...
HELP....


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

new frogs? how old? new tank setup? whats that slime on her back? how long have you had them? did you clean the plants with bleach by any chance?


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

ummm also is it just me or is she missing front fingers?


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

These are pretty well established frogs, been in the same tank for over a year, bought them as proven adults, have done nothing different , just feeding as usual, could being egg bound do it?
or would that not happen w/o male present.


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

i was thinking it was chemical because of the slime that looks like it on her, however if the tank been set up along time then i dont know... have you change any thing different lately? water used in spraying? how old are your supplements? if there is no male present she shouldn't egg bound. maybe stress?(i doubt that however sense you had her so long)

ill keep looking up stuff but idk now sorry


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks John, Im completely baffled, everthing is the same, nothings changed at all.
i noticed a litle slime on the back which came after i misted a bit to try to revive, but seemed normal for this situation, not that i have experienced this before, but figured with something wrong here, skin would be affected as such.
*Hopin for a miracle !!!!*

Just you, i believe all fingers are there, just foots at weird angle


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Its been about 2 hrs since found her this way, shes still holding head up and throat is moving more, alot more, like shes breathing better, but still cant{wont move..Aaarrgghhh...
hopefully makes it through nite...


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

If she was an import she could be old. she is a bit bloated/fat. It looks like her back legs are paralyzed. what are the tank temps? did they drop to the lo 70`s for a couple months? Where the frogs thru an importer? If it`s a male/female she could have sequestered all her vit`s minerals to producing eggs and could be over supplemented w/ vit a or undersupplemented w/ calcium. I`d try calc glut and check that she didn`t ingest a bunch of substarte. She could`ve ruptured something or be blocked up inside causing the bloated look. Was she eating recently? 
AS a shotgun approach I`d try calc glut treatment.


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks Aaron, i will track some down immedietly. does most vets carry calcium clutcose? anyone?
There is stool sample in w/ her today, whats time frame on sending for testing on those?
Tank temps are between 76-80 gradient, nights maybe drop to 73-75* 
Bought proven females locally here, over a year ago. no calling or eggs. Not sure on WC/CB...
She's still alive tonite, seems she drug herself up a bit and came to rest at a 45* angle on wet paper towelas her legs lay out behind her, still holding head up, pretty lifeless other than that. They both seem to have been eating fine, like i said though, i have done nothing different lately and no warnings that i saw...
And you might have nailed it, seems paralysis is the case here.
This may be a stupid question: but should i feed her few calcium dipped flies, or would that stress her out more than any good?
Thanks all for any help?


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Can we get an update on the little girl? Seeing her in this condition made me cry  (yes I am a girl and am an extreme softy)


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Ya Sorry i was gonna post, 
She didnt make it, she was gone when i got home from work next day. Sucks !!!!


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

So sorry to hear that.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I am sorry...

I am always worried about my mancreeks... I don't see them often...

I hate it

Sally


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Ya mine like to hide too, so i dont really know how long she was down for before i found her.
Not more than 24hrs , i think.
Still lookin for male, as a deal fell through on one after i cancelled on another possible.
kickin myself for that one...
down to one female and nothing in site...AAArrrggghhh..
Hate keepin lone frogs !


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I have 2 females, otherwise i would be tempted to offer them to you as I am still a beginner and the man creeks were part of a small collection of easier darts I got from a dendroboarder who had to go back to England. I worry I am not doing them justice and I have not actively been looking for a male.


----------

